# Sudwala contact email address?



## JACKC (Dec 29, 2010)

Trying to pay my levies, but my email bounced. I used: 
Doreen[levies1@royalservices.com], that worked last year, I think.

Can anyone assist?
Jack


----------



## wgaldred (Dec 29, 2010)

I paid mine a few weeks back.
levies@royalhservices.com

Willie


----------



## Terry D (Dec 29, 2010)

I paid mine a few weeks back as well and used Levies1@Royalhservices.com. It looks like you just forgot to put the h between royal and services in your email address.


----------



## JACKC (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the assist. Paid and everything is fine.
Jack


----------

